# Ford LCF???



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone using a Ford LCF? I think a cab-over would be awesome to plow in, no hood to look over.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Its not a ford but it is a cab over. Think this guy is a member here.






Here is some threads on cab overs.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=1410

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=1664


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Everyone who has run a cab over truck with a plow seems to like them. You need to also run a sander though or carry alot of weight as traction is an issue.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Remind me to never buy a plow from that guy.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I wonder how many times he's been pulled back up that bank? Tough on equipment? Nah?


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

Grassman09;1146538 said:


> Its not a ford but it is a cab over. Think this guy is a member here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched that video a while ago and thats how i got hooked on cab overs. but the Mitsubishi one is insane price wise. Dude beats the hell out of his stuff lol. I hope for a video of him going through the pile.


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

oldmankent;1146545 said:


> Everyone who has run a cab over truck with a plow seems to like them. You need to also run a sander though or carry alot of weight as traction is an issue.


Yeah, I haven't heard any bad comments towards them, if i could find a short wheel base one i think it'd be great.


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

anyone know if they come with a 4x4 option, i swore they did?


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

a cab over may be a good thing.....but a LCF is garbage!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

SnoPro Inc;1191166 said:


> anyone know if they come with a 4x4 option, i swore they did?


fuso is the only ones to offer 4wd but its a POS truck, gvwr is only 14,000.... Kinda defeats the entire purpose of the truck...


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

we made a plow frame for a customer (at his insistance) for a 1996 isuzu npr cab over.he mounted a sander on his flat bed and plowed for the city of quincy mass.the plow was a blizzard 8ft straight blade.it never gave him any trouble .the truck ended up turning to powder.used isuzu npr's are cheap except when they break,all the jap trucks are pricey to repair.i have a few customers with mitsu fg's like the video,they are great except in manual trans models the clutches are small and we have replaced his a few times. could have been poor technique as well.i knew a guy that said the best truck he ever plowed with was an old divco mlik truck,people use what they got and some contraptions will surprize you.good luck.


----------

